# Marvik beltdrive pedal car/quadracycle - ever see one?



## kingsting (Oct 18, 2010)

I've had this thing for years. I believe it's from the late 40's but there isn't much out there on these. I've seen a few in my travels but they are always trashed and expensive. I know that there are two frame designs out there. A single top tube and a double like the one pictured.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 19, 2010)

Never saw or heard of one before, but the Grieder Flyer trikes had a similarity with their solid wheels and style of seat: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...+flyer&um=1&hl=en&sa=G&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## MillerMotion (May 21, 2011)

*I just bought one!*

I just bought one of these.  I'm missing the center pulley and pedal set.  Any chance you still have yours and you could send me some detailed pictures, so I can make some new replacement ones?  Are you sure it is called a Marvik?  I cannot find any info on the net about these other than your thread.  I'm also missing three hubcaps if you know of any for sale.  Any info you have and could share would be awesome.  Thanks, Kyle


----------



## kingsting (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if it is called a Marvik now. I found a patent for a similar machine from 1940. It is credited to E.J. Weller so maybe the "M" on the hubcaps is really a "W"...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2012)

I think 1940 is more the date, I was gonna say late '30's as it has that design going on. great piece!!!!!!


----------



## pcadorin (Feb 9, 2014)

*4 wheeler*



kingsting said:


> I've had this thing for years. I believe it's from the late 40's but there isn't much out there on these. I've seen a few in my travels but they are always trashed and expensive. I know that there are two frame designs out there. A single top tube and a double like the one pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had one in my collection for over 20 years. It took extensive restoration, but it is complete with the original tires, seat, drive belt and handlebar. I often wondered if it wasn't from the Murray company , circa 1939?


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's me on my single tube design. Recently acquired it through a trade... It was original blue but someone along the way painted it red. Its complete except for the two hub caps are missing from the other side. I as super excited to add this to my collection and its great to see others have these in theirs collections as well !!!

kingsting, love the two tube design (hope to find one someday myself). and the original condition your is in is absolute amazing !!!
 DANG !!!







So per my research and the person I acquired my off of its considered a *"Kar-Bike"*






















A lot more info can be found here on them and additional picture of both versions (single and double tube design)...

http://www.tnttoytrucks.com/Kar-Bikes.html


----------



## bike (Feb 17, 2014)

*Wow*

the magic of the internet!


----------



## Robert in Ma. (Mar 1, 2014)

*Kar Bike.*



kingsting said:


> I've had this thing for years. I believe it's from the late 40's but there isn't much out there on these. I've seen a few in my travels but they are always trashed and expensive. I know that there are two frame designs out there. A single top tube and a double like the one pictured.




I received one new as a gift from my parents for my 5th birthday, September 1947. I remember the date well because I had just stated school in kindergarten. I believe it was the single cross bar version but I am not positive. I'm going to see if I have some pictures of it. I remember that the belt drive was a problem. Always slipping and there were no provisions to tighten it adequately. My Dad had someone weld bicycle gears on and install a chain. That worked good. There weren't too many around even back then I don't remember seeing more than 2 or 3. Famous last words, " I wish I would have kept it."


----------



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone on the Weller Kar-Bike. My husbands family made the bikes in the 40s here in Wi. I am searching for any for sale. Please contact me at hmsvec@icloud.com thanks Heidi Weller


----------



## heidiweller (Jan 14, 2017)

kingsting said:


> I've had this thing for years. I believe it's from the late 40's but there isn't much out there on these. I've seen a few in my travels but they are always trashed and expensive. I know that there are two frame designs out there. A single top tube and a double like the one pictured. Do you still have your Kar Bike?


----------



## heidiweller (Mar 27, 2017)

Do you still have this? Email me hmsvec@icloud.com


----------



## erik021800 (Oct 31, 2018)

kingsting said:


> I'm not sure if it is called a Marvik now. I found a patent for a similar machine from 1940. It is credited to E.J. Weller so maybe the "M" on the hubcaps is really a "W"...



The letter on the hub cap is a “W” for Weller, not an “M”.


----------

